# Anyone know what type of wood this is?



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

got it from a pet store in Delta many years ago, it does not sink, very light in weight and has kind of a flaky surface. Attached a few pics

Thanks


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*wood?*

Anybody?...do i have this in the wrong section?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like weathered cedar


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

roshan said:


> Anybody?...do i have this in the wrong section?


Its always hard to say from a photo. It appears to be quite twisted, very root/burle like. If its cedar it will be very soft. Cut it and smell it, if its very soft and smells pine like, stay away. If its quite hard and heavy then it should be safe. Again so hard to say from a photo.

Take care,

Sean 
Join the fun, join the VAHS


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah looks like cedar to be judging by the grain and if it's soft then it most likely is cedar


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*wood*

I will cut a piece and smell it, i think your are right even thought it doesnt smell of it i am sure its because it is so old and dry.

Cheers


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*My what big wood you have.*


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

"Thats what she said"


----------

